# speaker testing software.



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Im looking to buy some testing software, and i'm curious what everyone uses and recomends.
Right now im looking at 
Soundeasy ($250)
bass box with x-over pro ($170) both from parts express
or possibly true audio
I cant decide, bass box looks good but i dont think it tests impedance.
I realy want something complete and accurate, any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, I'm using speaker workshop, which is free. However, you have to be very patient and allow for a steep learning curve. I"m just now (1 year later) getting comfortable with my measurements and that I'm using the crossover tools properly.

Also plan on getting a good test mic. Apparently there are alternatives to the Behringer ECM8000. Naiant and Beyer make good ones on both ends of the spectrum (the Naiants are cheaper and the Beyer is expensive). I have the ECM8k and an M-Audio Mobile Pre USB soundcard. There are other alternatives you can use, but you have to supply phantom power to most good mics.

If you want to go pre-packaged, I have heard many good things about Sound Easy. Zaph (www.zaphaudio.com) uses it and likes the combination of testing and design tools.

Good luck.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The recommendation I've seen most often is TrueRTA. It's not best of breed, but it's inexpensive ($100 for level 5 version -- which you want) and easier to use than most. REW is free, but I don't think it does all of the testing stuff you'd want in a testing software. The other thing I'm seriously considering is getting the Woofer Tester from Parts Express. I think between that and TrueRTA, you'd be doing pretty well.

JCD


----------



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

Take a look at ARTA, it works with most sound cards and mics. I also own TruRTA, it's a great tool but it's a real time analyser, not a MLS (time based) frequency response tool.

It's nice to have both so you can get the response from the speaker and also the room response.

Both companies have free trial versions.


----------

